

Out of order benefits - phenylene
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/out-of-order-benefits/

======
zurn
It would be interesting to see numbers from some less beefy OOO cpu (like
pentium pro or cortex a9). The tested processors take the OOO to extreme
lengths.

edit: there's a graph in
[http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~sudeep/teaching/ppt_554/lectu...](http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~sudeep/teaching/ppt_554/lecture07-ilp_limits_tlp.pdf)
that shows ARM A8->A9 speedup around 20% on most SPECint benchmarks, and part
of that is from other improvements besides the OOO.

